# Full duplex voice modem



## sunbun (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello, 

First of all hello to all the community. The problem which bring me here is that I am using an IVR software, you can simply say it windows telephone dialer. Now there are so many modem available in the market but most of them that I tried do not supper the full duplex function means now If I make call with such modems I can hear other side’s voice but the other person cannot hear me. 

In short, pls recommend me some full duplex modems, which you have tried or you are confirm that they are full duplex, I have tried at least 12-15 modems with no results. 

thanks


----------



## Dmouse1 (Aug 19, 2005)

You didnt specify whether it is a dialup or a DSL modem you need?
If it's a dialup modem you need then you can give the Diamond Supra Ex press 56K modem a try,It's a hardware modem and does a great job...HTH...
Gary D


----------



## sunbun (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, man i m looking for a voice modem and there is no voice modem in that list. i want to use the modem for IVR (interactive voice response) not for internet. A modem whoes "wave device for voice modem" is of full duplex.

i hope u understand what i mean.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

here is a list of some that have worked for this purpose. http://www.concelsys.com/voice_modems.htm


----------

